# homeless



## Vero

Desamparado? anyone?


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

In Spain they are known as

_Los sin techo_


_Carlos_


----------



## lacat

También _vagabundo_


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I've also heard "callejeros", but it's a reference not just to homeless people - it also just means people who spend most of their waking hours on the street.


----------



## temporero

Yo diría sin techo o sin hogar


----------



## nietzscha

Yo diría "indigente". És un poco más formal.


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

nietzscha said:
			
		

> Yo diría "indigente". És un poco más formal.



Esa es una buena traducción  creo que la más culta


----------



## Soledad Medina

Yo traduciría homeless como desamparado (singular) desamparados (plural).

Soledad


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Yo también diría "indigente" o "vagabundo" aunque esta última es vulgar.

Mei


----------



## lauranazario

Por si ayuda...

En Puerto Rico utilizamos la palabra *deambulante* para denominar a un _homeless person_. 
Por acá es un término "oficial" que se utiliza en la prensa, en documentos de gobierno y en la investigación social. No es jerga peyorativa.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Sidd

Indigente suena bien si hablamos de gente que sufre de falta de medios para encontrar ropas, comida, etc., esto es, que sufre indigencia. 

Por ejemplo: "*El huracán dejo a muchas personas sin techo*" es diferente a "_*El huracán dejó a muchas personas en la indigencia*_". 

Es cierto que casi siempre los sin techo son indigentes. Pero hay ocasiones  en las que no.

Matizado esto, he de decir que yo propondría introducir "indigente" en la traducción inglés-español para homeless de wordreference.


----------



## oliviaF

I would say mendigo or indigente


----------



## araceli

Yo digo: sin techo, linyera, gente que vive en la calle.


----------



## Vero

gracias, 
indigent, too close for comfort to indigenous,
mendigo, evokes beggar
sin techo, not widely used in California 
deambulante, like wanderer que no? but goza de oficial term status.
the Linguistics of poverty, poor as well.

I'll let this marinate. Thanks to all


----------



## cantupete3

Indigente is homeless


----------



## borgonyon

¿Por qué no lo ponemos a votación?
Mi favorito es indigente. 
Creo que, con el mío, lleva tres puntos.


----------



## Porteño

Voto por 'sin techo'


----------



## Blower's daughter

Vero said:


> Desamparado? anyone?



homeless = vagabundo.
Desamparado = separado o dislocado. ( y lo he tenido que buscar en el diccionario que conste :/)
Desamparar = abandonar, dejar sin amparo ni favor a alguien que lo necesite o algo que lo pide o necesita. Ausentarse o abandonar un sitio o lugar. Flipo con mi propia lengua.

Saludos


----------



## cantupete3

Voto por indigente


----------



## Olmos18

What about "desalojados?"  I'm sure I have heard this word used for "homeless" as well.  Am I mistaken?


----------



## cantupete3

"Desalojados" implies that somebody intervened in certain way to let a person without a house, and that wouldn't then apply for all the people without home.  I do not think "desalojados" would be the best shot!


----------



## Senile Duchess

Yo voto por indigente!

porque mendiga da la idea de que además de vivir en la calle, también pide dinero o ayuda en los semáforos, etc.

no se que piensan uds, pero me parece que Indigente sería la opción las adecuada!

Saludos


----------



## Criselectrical

Yo voto por sin techo


----------



## Senile Duchess

Desalojado: a mi parecer, un desalojado es una persona que estaba viviendo o usurpando una vivienda y que fue "sacado" de allí por diferentes razones, ej: el dueño de la vivienda present´´o un recurso  en un tribunal y el juez resolvió "desalojar" a la persona que usurpaba la morada.


Espero que sirva!


Saludos


----------



## cantupete3

Pero hay muchos "homeless" que no necesariamente han sido "desalojados"
Yo voto por *indigente*


----------



## cantupete3

Creo que sin techo es muy ambiguo, es mi opinion personal


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Los mendigos y los indigentes pueden tener un techo bajo el que acogerse.
Los vagabundos, palabra que no es vulgar, pueden tenerlo, aunque sea cambiante.
Los sin techo son los que mejor corresponden a 'homeless'. Duermen en bancos callejeros, en portales, en los pasillos de acceso a las estaciones del metro y en los recintos de entrada a los bancos, donde están los cajeros automáticos; estos últimos, no carecen literalmente de techo, pero entran en la misma triste categoría, porque el que tienen es precario.


----------



## Snita

Coincido con Manuel G. Rey
Saludos


----------



## Paraíso

Estoy de acuerdo con Manuel G. Rey.
Al menos en los medios de comunicación, 'los sin techo' es la forma que se usa actualmente para decir 'homeless'.

Si miramos en la RAE, indigente no es lo mismo:

*indigencia**.*(Del lat. _indigentĭa_).*1.* f. Falta de medios para alimentarse, para vestirse, etc.


----------



## cantupete3

En ese caso, no seria mejor las "personas sin hogar"?


----------



## Rijkard

cuando se trata de un desastre natural podria utilizarse 'damnificado'


----------



## Alphadan

That's called "victim"


----------



## pejeman

Paraíso said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Manuel G. Rey.
> Al menos en los medios de comunicación, 'los sin techo' es la forma que se usa actualmente para decir 'homeless'.
> 
> Si miramos en la RAE, indigente no es lo mismo:
> 
> *indigencia**.*(Del lat. _indigentĭa_).*1.* f. Falta de medios para alimentarse, para vestirse, etc.


 
Si, considero que alguien puede tener donde vivir, es decir contar con un techo y sin embargo ser un indigente.

Por otra parte, un vagabundo puede serlo voluntariamente y hasta tener millones en el banco, pero vaga teniendo al cielo por techo y a las estrellas por cobija.

Un desamparado, no lo es voluntariamente, lo desampara su familia o la sociedad y puede ser que se convierta en vagabundo.

Así es que un homeless puede ser muchas cosas.  Hasta un ausente.

Saludos.


----------



## kasia

Yo prefiero 'los sin techo'


----------



## merovingio

Yo los llamo "sin techo" sin embargo todas son aceptables 

Durante la historia, se ha denominado a este grupo de población de muy diversas maneras.

Mendigos. Se trata de un concepto que se considera incorrecto, ya que sólo una minoría de estas personas ejerce la mendicidad de forma habitual.
 
Vagabundos: Se considera incorrecto utilizarlo para este grupo ya que muchas de estas personas son más sedentarias que nómadas, es decir, puede permanecer años y décadas en el mismo portal, cajero o rincón.
 
Carrileros. Se refiere a las personas que recorren los carriles y que también vagabundean, no sólo entre las calles, sino entre ciudades. Tampoco es generalizable, aunque haya personas sin hogar que sí cambian de lugar con cierta frecuencia, hay otras muchas que no lo hacen.
 
Transeúntes. Es un término probablemente tan incorrecto como vagabundo. Pone especial énfasis en que la mayoría de las personas sin hogar viven en las calles. No tiene por qué ser así, porque algunas residen en albergues.
 
Indigentes. Es un término demasiado general, ya que indigente también puede ser una persona que viva con su familia en una chabola o una persona inmigrante con un trabajo precario. Un indigente no tiene por qué ver rotos sus lazos familiares y laborales de una forma tan extrema. Además este término suele relacionarse con carencias más materiales, cuando probablemente el problema más subrayado en las personas sin hogar no es la indigencia, sino la falta de autoestima, de voluntad y de relaciones sociales.
 
Sin techo. Es el término más famoso, aunque probablemente no el más correcto. Subraya sobre todo la carencia material de un lugar donde dormir, sin embargo se considera que las personas sin hogar tienen muchas más carencias como son las relaciones familiares, las relaciones sociales y la vida laboral. Además, el concepto "sin techo" también podría englobar a personas tan dispares como los pastores nómadas o cualquier grupo de población que viva a la intemperie.
 
Personas en situación de calle: término utilizado en Chile y el Cono sur de América. Se refiere a las personas que habitan en las calles y transitan desde hospederías y residencias solidarias a la calle y viceversa. Son personas que hacen de la vida en la calle un espacio vital de desarrollo de la identidad. La mayoría de las ONG y el Ministerio de Planificación de Chile utilizan este término.
 Buena parte del movimiento asociativo español ha adoptado el término "persona sin hogar" para referirse a ellos porque consideran que la carencia más grande que tienen no sólo es un techo, sino una familia y un trabajo, es decir: un hogar.

Hay para elegir 

referencia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_sin_hogar


----------



## Ofelia M.

Yo tambien estoy de acuerdo con Manuel G. Rey

voto contra 'indigente' 
y voto por 'los sin techo'


----------



## JadrankaV

Hi, please how can I say: DAMNIFICADOS? osea las personas que quedaron sin vivienda por causa de un desastre natural, retomando el ejemplo de "El huracán dejó a 500 personas sin techo"
Thank you


----------



## galesa

"homeless victims" ?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

galesa said:


> "homeless victims" ?


O simplemente 'victims' porque quizá se pueda entender que los damnificados fueron los que ya eran 'homeless', y no que resultaron 'homeless' como consecuencia del huracán.


----------



## alacant

Una inglesa de España vota por sin techo.

no se puede decir indigente, ni mendigo. El hecho de ser "homeless" puede implicar pobreza, pero no se puede asegurarlo 100% por cien. Por tanto, hay que decir la traducción exacta, sin techo.


----------



## Jeffco

Yo sugiero:
*Personas sin hogar*


----------



## fran kornbacher

Estoy de acuerdo con cantupete3, por aqui por California le decimos "personas sin vivienda, personas sin hogar"

Saludos


----------



## Loitey

Voto por " Sin Techo "


----------



## scorpio 009

*Hi!*
*Homeless significa "sin techo" o "sin hogar".*


----------



## Cata Marca

Yo diría "indigente"


----------



## Moritzchen

Ya se aclaró que "indigente" es aquel que no tiene suficientes medios como  para alimentarse o vestirse y nada más. Muchos tienen donde vivir.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Personas sin techo es la frase que he oído y utilizado para los 'homeless'.
Decimos 'No tiene techo que lo cobije' o '...donde acogerse'. El techo es lo que proteje más eficazmente de las inclemencias del tiempo; de poco valen las paredes si no hay techo.


----------



## curruca

Yo voto por "desamparados" me parece que suena mejor, más digno.


----------



## primor

Depende mucho del contexto en el que se utilice. Desamparado, indigente...


----------



## ORL

Desamparado tiene otras connotaciones. Está bastante bien instalada la frase "sin techo", se habla en plural de "los sin techo". Alguien preguntaba cómo traducir "homelessness", bueno, no hace falta la traducción literal, todo depende del contexto.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Aunque hayan pasado chiquicientas lunas desde el último comentario de este hilo, añado mi comentario de apoyo a lo explicado por Manuel G. Rey. Y felicito a Merovingio por su detallada explicación de opciones. En Uruguay predomina llamarlos *personas en situación de calle.* Gente que incluso se niega a ir a un refugio, muchas veces porque tienen perro y en muchos de ellos no los aceptan. Triste, muy triste. Vamos por la tercera víctima del frío  este invierno entre los sin techo.


----------



## Porteño

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Personas sin techo es la frase que he oído y utilizado para los 'homeless'.
> Decimos 'No tiene techo que lo cobije' o '...donde acogerse'. El techo es lo que proteje más eficazmente de las inclemencias del tiempo; de poco valen las paredes si no hay techo.



Salvo en Lima, Perú, donde no llueve nunca. He visto muchas casas allí que tienen cuatro paredes, pero no dispongan de un techo por que no es indispensable.


----------



## Pimeria Alta

Hola colegas,

En México se utiliza también "en situación de calle", lo cual es un término no ofensivo para quienes carecen de un hogar; sin embargo, opino que persona sin hogar lleva el mensaje con claridad en cualquier idioma.

Me gustaría saber qué opinan de esto:

Project for Assistance in Transition from Homelessness (PATH) = Proyecto de Asistencia a la Transición de Personas sin Hogar.


----------



## LaMestizaDeHierro

¡Buenas tardes!

Quisiera aportar a este hilo una nueva opción que ha emergido de la conciencia del respeto que las personas que habitan la calle merecen, ya que muchas de las palabras que utilizamos en la cultura dominante son denigrantes y poco sensibles hacia esta difícil situación. 

Homeless (person) = habitante de calle

Homelessness = habitabilidad de la calle

Para ver su uso oficial, pueden ir a este enlace: https://www.uclg-cisdp.org/sites/default/files/PP_Habitabilidad%20Calle_Bogot%C3%A1.pdf

Espero que les sea útil


----------



## melasa

lauranazario said:


> Por si ayuda...
> 
> En Puerto Rico utilizamos la palabra *deambulante* para denominar a un _homeless person_.
> Por acá es un término "oficial" que se utiliza en la prensa, en documentos de gobierno y en la investigación social. No es jerga peyorativa.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


Este tiene mucho sentido...es exacto lo que hace “un homeless”...deambula en las calles


----------

